#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Seltsame Symptome im/am Penis >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, ich habe seit über einem Monat etwas "eigenartige Beschwerden",  die sich zu einem sehr unangenehmen Zustand entwickelt haben und mir in  jeder Sekunde meine Lebensfreude nehmen.  
 Als das angefangen  hat, war ich psychisch am Ende, war noch etwas krank, übermüdet,  unterkühlt und habe gearbeitet, die Ursache ist deshalb schwer  festzustellen für mich. Sex hatte ich nicht. Ich bekam ziemlich  unerwartet eine Art Missempfinden im Penis. Dann wurde ich wieder krank.  Schüttelfrost, Erkältung, ganzkörperliches Schwächegefühl, alles führte  zu einer Art Nervenzusammenbruch auf der Arbeit. Ich dachte zuerst an  eine Blasenentzündung oder ähnliches und trank sehr viel Blasentee. War  drei Wochen lang nur zuhause. Wärme linderte meine Symptome. Nach ein  paar Tagen hatte ich das Gefühl, meine Genitalien seien teilweise wie  betäubt, kann es nicht genau erklären, es war ein ekliges Körpergefühl.  Das ging dann langsam über in einen relativ normalen Zustand, danach  kribbelte unten alles sehr seltsam und so trat auch wieder das  Unwohlsein im Penis in den Vordergrund. Eine Art Druckempfinden (so als  ob er verkrampft wäre), hin und wieder ein Pochen. Er fühlt sich auch im  schlaffen Zustand meist recht hart an, nur direkt nach dem Wasserlassen  ist er elastisch und alles fühlt sich insgesamt besser an. Und morgens.  Ich habe ein Brennen auf der Eichel und sie fühlt sich entzündet an  (sieht auch ein wenig so aus), vor allem der Harnausgang. Wenn ich  Wasser lassen muss, spüre ich das vordergründig im Penis und nicht in  der Blase, habe ich das Gefühl. Schwer zu erklären. Ich trinke sehr viel  und gehe auch häufiger pinkeln, aber nicht extrem. Meine Symptome  verschlechtern sich gegen Abend, allerdings nur wenn ich auch mal  schlafen kann nachts, sonst bleiben sie einfach morgens auch noch da.  Ich informiere mich die ganze Zeit im Internet über mögliche  Krankheiten, aber ich finde nur ähnliche Sachen, die dann nie geheilt  werden und ohne Diagnose bleiben, was mir schreckliche Angst macht. 
Bisher  war ich dreimal bei unterschiedlichen Urologen. Der erste machte  Urintest und Ultraschall, außerdem tastete er mich ab. Er fand nichts  und meinte, meine Probleme seien psychisch, auch ohne dass ich ihm von  meiner psychischen Belastung erzählte. Das beruhigte mich kurzweilig, er  war sehr überzeugt, es ging auch alles danach etwas zurück wie  beschrieben. Als es sich dann "weiterentwickelte" (vllt. weil die  Belastung durch Beziehung blieb?), ging ich vor ein paar Tagen zu einem  anderen zweiten Urologen und heute nochmal zum dritten. Der zweite nahm  Blut ab (Ergebnisse muss ich noch erfragen) und tastete meine Genitalien  ab. Er meinte, eine Gewebeverhärtung zu spüren, war sich aber nicht  sicher. Er verschrieb mir Aniflazym und Potaba Glenwood und sagte, ich  soll mal schauen ob das hilft (die möglichen Nebenwirkungen wie  Gelbsucht, Fieber, Hepatitis uva. besorgen mich) und in zwei Wochen  nochmal kommen. Nehme es seit Dienstag und bisher keine Wirkung. Der  dritte Urologe spürte diese angebliche Verhärtung nicht und war durch  den Befund des anderen eher irritiert. Er tastete meine Prostata ab und  schloss Probleme mit der Prostata aus, wie die anderen auch schon (ich  hatte ua. [abakterielle] Prostatitis befürchtet). Er sagte nur, meine  Eichel und der Harnausgang sehen eventuell etwas gereizt aus. Ich wollte  dann Abstriche machen lassen. Ich befürchte Harninfektion, Balantitis,  Chlamydien, Pilz, alles mögliche... Geht aber erst in einer Woche...
Und  keiner der Ärzte nimmt sich genügend Zeit oder gibt Ratschläge oder hat  eine Idee, was er untersuchen soll und wie, es ist als ob ich denen das  alles selbst diktieren müsste. Ich dachte schon daran, einen für  Privatversicherte aufzusuchen, der vielleicht besser ist, und alles  selbst zu zahlen, falls ich das kann (müsste gehen). Aber ich weiß ja  nichtmal, ob so ein Arzt dann überhaupt besser behandelt und sich mehr  Zeit nimmt als die anderen. Weiß jemand etwas dazu? 
Nun wie  gesagt: Als das passiert ist, war ich psychisch am Ende, war noch etwas  krank, übermüdet, unterkühlt und habe gearbeittet. Ich schätze, dass das  alles zusammen es ausgelöst haben könnte. Oder eines davon. Dass mein  Immunsystem am Boden war und ich mir etwas eingefangen habe. Oder dass  es psychisch bedingt ist. Ich hatte "Angst" vor Sex mit meiner Freundin,  weil meine letzte sexuelle Erfahrung mit ihr die ist, dass wir bei  unserem ersten Mal versagt haben (beide absolut unerfahren eben), was  ich verdrängt hatte, und ich jetzt so viele Jahre später oft daran  denken musste, weil dieser zweite Versuch einer Beziehung davon abhing  ob wir Sex haben, ohne wollte sie natürlich nicht. Und ich eigentlich  auch nicht, aber ich hätte Zeit gebraucht, weil ich Versagensängste  bekam und daher zurückhaltend war. Da wir uns nach der kurzen  Anfangszeit lange nicht sehen konnten und ich trotzdem darum kämpfen  musste, dass der Kontakt hält und auch wirklich eine Beziehung daraus  wird (hatte lang keine), nagte das Thema an mir, vor allem der Gedanke  sie nicht verlieren zu dürfen, weil ich sie liebe (diese Empfindung  hatte ich auch seit Ewigkeiten nicht). Inzwischen habe ich sie natürlich  verloren, durch meinen psychischen Zustand und den körperlichen, den  ich ihr nicht offenbaren konnte und auf andere Beschwerden schob. Den  psychischen Zustand schob ich auf meine Mutter, die gerade stirbt,  meinen Vater, der mich verstoßen hat und dass ich vor kurzem  gewissermaßen ganz neu und ganz alleine mein Leben neu ordnen musste,  eine Zeit lang quasi obdachlos war und sowas alles. Aber es ist ja nicht  so als würde mich das nicht auch belasten und als hätte das nicht meine  Verlustängste bei ihr dramatisch verschlimmert, da ich einfach schon  jeden verloren habe der mir nah war. 
 Kann es sein, dass meine  Psyche etwas ausgelöst hat? Bzw. körperlich zerstört/angegriffen hat?  Muss ich dann für immer mit diesen unerträglichen Leiden klarkommen?  Bilde ich mir dann das ganze körperliche nur ein oder können sich so  tatsächliche körperliche Beschwerden einstellen, für die es keine  Diagnose und Heilung gibt? Ich verzweifle an meiner Situation. Vor  kurzem war ich kerngesund und normal!! Und ich kann das alles immer noch  nicht wirklich realisieren, auch dass ich die Liebe meines Lebens so  verloren habe, nach über zwei Monaten aussichtslosem Kampf um diese  labile, schwierige Person, die sich selbst für alles die Schuld gibt und  meint, sie sei ein Fluch für mich. Auf der anderen Seite ist durch das  Aus auch eine Last von mir gefallen, denn ich konnte und wollte so keine  Beziehung führen und wollte nicht immer mehr zu einer Enttäuschung für  sie werden. Kann es sein, dass jetzt die Symptome zurückgehen?  Zwischendurch denke ich, dass sie das tun, wenn ich mich davon und auch  von der Frau und allem ablenken kann. Aber ich werde sie noch eine Weile  auf Arbeit sehen müssen, bis sie wechselt, was unerträglich ist. 
Übrigens  habe ich auch andere Beschwerden. Beim Stuhlgang zum Beispiel, kann  auch an der momentanen Ernährung und den Medikamenten liegen.  Hämorrhoiden scheinen auch zurückgekehrt zu sein, ich hatte mal sehr  schwache vor über einem Jahr. Mein Kniegelenk macht mir Probelme, meine  Hand zittert oft, ich habe häufige Muskelzuckungen, auch vor allem in  der Nähe des Genitalbereichs und den Beinen. Dammbereich fühlt sich  zwischendurch seltsam an, beim Laufen. Und manchmal tut meine Leiste  rechts weh. Sind alles nur sekundäre Sachen und alles nicht so  ausgeprägt. Das hatte ich aber vorher alles nicht, ich war gesund und  hatte viel Energie, Spaß am Leben. Jetzt fühl ich mich kaum noch  imstande zu arbeiten, was mir vorher Spaß machte. Kann mich auch mit  nichts ablenken von allem. Nichts macht so noch Sinn irgendwie. Ich  denke, ich habe starke Depressionen und totale Stimmungsschwankungen.  Kann es alles einfach nicht glauben... 
Psychotherapie strebe ich  übrigens sowieso an, muss aber noch ewig drauf warten. Keine Ahnung, wie  ich das alles aushalten soll... 
Bin übrigens erst 26.

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
angesichts der Fuelle von Informationen ist es schwierig Stellung zu beziehen, wuerde allerdings eine urologische Erkrankung als GRUNDleiden in den Bereich des Unwahrscheinlichen stellen. Eine psychosomatische Klinik scheint mir am ehesten eine Antwort auf die von Dir geschilderten Leiden finden zu können...

----------


## josie

Hallo!   

> Psychotherapie strebe ich  übrigens sowieso an, muss aber noch ewig  drauf warten. Keine Ahnung, wie  ich das alles aushalten soll...

 Zu deinen Symptomen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, es gibt aber eine Möglichkeit, schneller an einen Psychotherapeuten zu kommen.
In folgende Artikel aus der Ärztezeitung ist beschrieben, daß man auch  ein Verhaltens/Psychotherapie bei einem Psychologen/Psychotherapeuten  beginnen kann, der keine Kassenzulassung hat, wenn man von 3  Therapeuten..zugelassenen, eine Absage bekommen hat, man braucht. man  muss sich nur die Namen und Adressen notieren,dann kann man zu  nichtzugelassenen Therapeuten gehen und diese verwnden dann die Absagen  im Antrag..
Das kannst Du hier nachlesen: Durchs Schlupfloch schneller zum Psychotherapeuten

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Josie, 
der Psychotherapeut ist in diesem Falle nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner, da dieser die körperliche Dimension der genannten Beschwerden (mangels entsprechender Ausbildung: kein Arzt) nicht korrekt einschätzen kann. Hier ist die psychosomatische ärztliche Untersuchung gefragt.

----------


## josie

Hallo Urologiker!
Danke für die Info!

----------

